# Can we be sure the embryo's are in the uterus?



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Dear Peter,

This is my first time on posting on this site, I think its an excellent idea and its great that you have reassured so many ladies. 

My question may sound very strange - and I'd just like to say that I'm not questioning the abilities of anyone - least of all my consultants as they are all fantastic. 

I just wondered whether there is a possibility of the embryo's not being placed in the uterus during embryo transfer. I know after the catheter is removed the embryologist checks it to make sure the embryo's are not in it - however, is it possible that after injecting the embryo's they attach to the end of the catheter and on removal may end up being deposited somewhere outside the uterus? I was also concerned during my embryo transfer because when the consultant was handed the catheter, there was droplets of culture medium hanging at the tip of the catheter - is this normal? - or am I to assume the embryo's are further down the catheter? 

Sorry for these questions - but I guess we all become so paranoid about things not working in this horrible 'game' of IVF! 

Thanks for any advice / reassurance you can give me.

Regards,

Marianne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Marianne said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> This is my first time on posting on this site, I think its an excellent idea and its great that you have reassured so many ladies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Thanks very much for answering my questions so quickly, and for putting my mind to rest - I was especially concerned about the embryo's actually ending up where they're supposed to!

Thanks again,

Marianne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

My pleasure!

Peter



Marianne said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Thanks very much for answering my questions so quickly, and for putting my mind to rest - I was especially concerned about the embryo's actually ending up where they're supposed to!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellen (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Marianne

I just saw your post and wanted to say hi and welcome to FF. It is a very friendly and supportive site and I hope you will find it useful.

I see you are in the dreaded two week wait and wondered whther you had found the latest 2ww thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=2131;start=80

Take care

Hellen


----------



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Hellen,

Thanks very much for your message - I'm so glad I found this site!

I haven't gone into the 2ww thread yet - but think I might have peek now!

What stage are you at?

Cheers,

Marianne


----------



## Hellen (Feb 3, 2003)

Glad to be of help Marianne

I am awaiting our follow up appt (7th April) after our first ivf was abandoned due to a poor response.

Wishing you heaps of luck

Hellen


----------



## Marianne (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi Hellen,

Good luck with your review - soon to be back on this crazy, paranoia inducing rollercoaster eh?!

Marianne


----------

